# JavaDoc im Team



## inv_zim (9. Jun 2011)

Hi,

wir schreiben zurzeit verschiedene Toolsammlungen, z.B. MathTools für Berechnungen, FileTools für bestimmte Dateioperationen, ImageTools für Bildtransformationen, usw. Dokumentiert werden diese Tools mit JavaDoc, was auch hervorragend funktioniert.

Jetzt würde ich gerne diese Dokumentationen für alle intern verfügbar machen, ein Webserver ist vorhanden. Ich dachte erst daran, die HTML Files auf dem Server zu platzieren und zentral zu verlinken, vlt. ein wenig PHP um noch Kategorien anzulegen... aber je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto weniger gefällt mir die Vorstellung.

Am besten wäre eine Lösung, bei der man nach Tags suchen kann (vlt. eine Art Wiki?), damit man nicht erstmal alle "MathTools" durchsuchen muss, um zu sehen ob da jemand schon Vektorrechnung implementiert hat, sondern dass man einfach irgendwo nach "Vektor" suchen kann. Gibt es da schon Lösungen in Verbindung mit JavaDoc, oder läuft es darauf raus, dass eine eigene Lösung gefunden werden muss? Wie macht ihr das in euren Büros?

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## hexx (9. Jun 2011)

SpringSource hat ein ganz nettes Such-Widget (unten rechts) in seine Dokumentation integriert:

Generated Documentation (Untitled)
Reference Documentation

Ich weiß aber nicht, auf was das basiert und ob es frei verfügbar ist.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2011)

Du könntest einen Eclipse Help Server aufsetzen.
Damit wird die ganze Hilfe (auch die Javadoc) indiziert und durchsuchbar gemacht.
Help - Eclipse SDK


----------



## inv_zim (15. Jun 2011)

Der Eclipse Help Server sieht gut aus, das werden wir mal versuchen. Danke!


----------

